# Une histoire de fous



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2011)

Je vais vous conter une histoire qui doucement se termine, je l'espère, et qui a commencé voici deux semaines.

J'achète un iPad 2 sur l'Apple Store en ligne. Jusque là rien d'anormal, transaction, confirmation, expédition. UPS annonce l'arrivée du colis pour le mercredi. Le mercredi à 8h20, UPS m'envoie un email m'annonçant "Colis perdu, ouverture de dossier de recherche". Espérant qu'ils le trouvent, j'attends. Le lendemain, pas de nouvelles. J'appelle Apple, qui aussitôt me renvoie un iPad en prioritaire et me fait une réduction. Ils viennent d'ouvrir le Store dans mon pays, je crois qu'ils veulent se faire une bonne pub. Le lendemain, l'iPad est là. Sauf qu'il a un pixel mort. Je recontacte Apple, qui me dit gentiment d'aller me faire voir car ils échangent à partir de 4 pixels morts. En réponse, je leur dis que j'utilise mon droit de rétractation, qu'ils acceptent. Ils relancent la procédure, préparent un nouvel iPad à l'envoi. 

Dans le même temps je reçois des demandes d'UPS pour justifier qu'ils ne m'ont pas livré (!): clairement ils me soupçonnent d'avoir reçu l'iPad mais que je le déclare perdu pour en avoir 2. Quelques jours plus tard, je reçois par la poste un avis de colis. J'y vais, et voici que le premier iPad, perdu par UPS, réapparaît sans crier gare. Je rappelle Apple, qui me dit de garder cet iPad et de renvoyer le défectueux, eux annulent l'envoi du troisième iPad. 

Sur autorisation, j'ouvre l'iPad qui était perdu. Mais il a également un pixel mort, avec une marque encore plus évidente, en plein centre. Puis UPS revient à la charge en me faisant signer un papier de reçu de colis, que je ne signe pas vu que c'est la poste qui m'a fait parvenir le colis. Pris d'un coup de sang, j'annule tout, je vais aller m'acheter un iPad dans un magasin ou attendre l'iPad 3, pour le Retina display que j'attends beaucoup.

Bilan: 3 iPad qui ont circulé dans le ciel européen, un gars d'Apple au quotidien par email pendant 2 semaines, qui me parle d'une situation compliquée et exceptionnelle, qui me donne réductions sur réductions, mais des problèmes qui ne font que s'accumuler. Le plus moche de l'histoire, c'est qu'il semble qu'une personne chez UPS pourrait avoir perdu son job, alors que j'ai essayé à chaque fois d'être compréhensif (sauf quand ils ont commencé à me soupçonner, ça m'a fait exploser). Bref, je n'ai pas/plus d'iPad, et à la fin je ne m'en porte pas plus mal, Apple a perdu pas mal d'argent et de temps pour rien, et UPS, n'en parlons pas. 

Content que ça se termine.


----------



## Vallle (5 Octobre 2011)

Et bien dis donc, je te plains .. Mais tu as bien fait jouer tes droits, quelqu'un ne s'y connaissant pas se serai fait avoir .. 

Tu as bien fais de poster ça, ça aidera surement quelqu'un dans l'avenir ..


----------



## RomanoPingu (5 Octobre 2011)

Cette histoire a au moins le merite de me conforter dans mon idée qu'UPS est un livreur de m**de !
Moins ils en font, mieux ils se portent chez eux.


----------

